# KKF Cookbook



## heldentenor (Jul 10, 2012)

After browsing the "What's Cooking" thread and drooling repeatedly, it seems like we've got a wealth of talented cooks here. Would anyone be interested in assembling a KKF cookbook? Nothing too official, just dishes we like with pictures, ingredient lists and rough proportions (unless a pro wants to volunteer space as a test kitchen). We could print them and sell them at cost to members. 

Thoughts?


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Jul 10, 2012)

The organization would be interesting. One would either have to break it down by cook's style (BBQ, mexican, contemporary american, etc) or, if it were even possible, organize it by knife type/style (cleaver section, yanagi section, etc).


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 10, 2012)

Definitely a knife heavy cookbook with lots of pictures would be cool.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds great. With Blurb and some of the other sites, it's pretty easy to put together a book and print it for a reasonable price. And the picture quality is more then adequate, assuming the pics are tweaked with Photoshop, etc.

Of course all the recipes will probably start like this:

"Step 1: Remove 1200 grit stone from soaking tub and set on sink bridge or damp paper towel placed on counter top"


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 10, 2012)

Oo yeah a small box on every page with each cooks' sharpening progression and the knife they used! This could be so badass!


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was thinking--each recipe gets two pages, one for the recipe and photos of the process/finished dish, the other with knife information pertinent to the techniques used in the dish (sharpening to achieve a specific effect, types of cuts, that sort of thing). We could organize it a few different ways.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL just what my wife needs me to get  Another cookbook LOL

Count me in


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 10, 2012)

this would be cool!


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 10, 2012)

I think we should actually do this. It would have to be a collaborative project and will probably take time to create, but why not?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2012)

Too many chefs...


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 11, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Too many chefs...



+1 LOLz


----------



## Candlejack (Jul 11, 2012)

The classic Swedish starter, Toast Skagen:
Shrimps, peel them yourself or buy handpeeled
Mayonnaise
Dill
Lemon
Salt
Pepper
Horseradish
Mix, should be quite steady and not runny at all

White bread, cut the crust of, butter, pan, make it golden.
Add Skagen, enjoy.

A little piece of heaven


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 11, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone want to Spearhead this thing? Blurb sounds like a good idea, not too expensive either.


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll do it, but it will take me a little while to give it any attention. Dissertation is due next week.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been following this post. I certainly want to buy a copy if this gets off the ground, and now I have to make some Skagen this week. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 12, 2012)

+1 on buying a copy. Cool Idea. The gyuto section could be it's own book.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm interested in the cleaver section. Who will break out and do a Chen impression? (I hope that is the right guy.)


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 12, 2012)

Crothcipt, are you thinking of Martin Yan breaking down a chicken in 18 seconds with his cleaver?


----------



## Candlejack (Jul 12, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I have been following this post. I certainly want to buy a copy if this gets off the ground, and now I have to make some Skagen this week. Thanks for the recipe.



Good luck with it, you can also add some roe to it to make it a bit nicer. And don't add too much horseradish, just enough to get a bit of sting, but you'll taste your way there


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 12, 2012)

heldentenor said:


> I'll do it, but it will take me a little while to give it any attention. Dissertation is due next week.



great! i'd definitely buy a copy. i have some recipes i'd be happy to contribute, along with knife info. perhaps we should limit each person to a certain amount of recipes, for brevity, if this becomes a physical product.


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 12, 2012)

Edipis and others, 

My initial thought was 1-2 recipes per contributor. For both manageability and cost control I think we should aim to keep it to about 50 recipes with accompanying knife information. When all the pieces are compiled along with some interspersed extra pages on knife types, etc, I would think somewhere in the 120 pages range would work best, but I need to check costs. This will only be as good as the stuff we can compile, as I truly want to crowdsource it. Every contributor will be responsible for his/her own recipe information and photos of both the knife in action and the final dish. My first step will be to hit up everyone who has responded affirmatively in this thread for a contribution as well as pressuring a couple of people with cool knives/techniques to contribute. Then we will see what gaps remain to be filled.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 12, 2012)

sounds good!


----------



## Seth (Jul 12, 2012)

Love this idea. I had thought about a history of japanese knives for this group, but this could be much more practical (anyone have a pic of a shig made in 1924? - just asking). Maybe a subforum to talk about how this could work, its focus, organization, etc. Could be fun. There is no doubt there is a lot of talent on this forum.


----------



## seth0726 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think this could be fun, count me in


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a very cool idea and I would certainly be interested in contributing! (And heck if not that then definitely buying a copy if it gets off the ground!)


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 13, 2012)

I have some ideas or fun things to try. But it involves people who are interested in having their names in the book post there 2 favourite recipes!

so post recipes away.


----------



## The Edge (Jul 13, 2012)

I think this sounds like fun, and I'd love to contribute. Though I must say that I feel a bit inadequate around such amazing talent. That being said, even if none of my recipes make it, I'd still be up for buying a copy.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 13, 2012)

I was thinking. 

1.We should have a min post count for contributions (or maybe small donation so nothing comes out of anyone's pocket?)
2. We should choose an average serving size (4-12) because right now, when I make; say herb butter, I will use 30lbs of butter to make it.
3. Maybe Dave or Jon can write a sharpening chapter and rough stone/knife selection, Salty, Duckfat and other well seasoned pro's could do something on knife skills, Son with refurbs and a few with re-handles.

Edit: Distinct possibility that this could be published if taken seriously and done right, Just need an alias for KKF: Chef_____. Giovanni maybe?


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 13, 2012)

Maybe very small donations should be contributed when people want to add to the book so we can pitch on something for whoever actually compiles this monster?

also a separate train of thought what if the forum can commission a colab. blade; Ealy Damascus or DT Damascus, Grind, Profile, Handle, Steels. Sharpened my Dave, forced patina, Handle design, Blade finish. Pass around for the builders, then us :doublethumbsup: Build a super blade and show Japan what North America's got :cool2: :rofl2: 

Sorry for the double post 20/20 hind sight.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 13, 2012)

Recipes from the Knuthouse.


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 13, 2012)

That's not a bad stab at a title!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 13, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> Recipes from the Knuthouse.



LOL ya thats pretty good


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 13, 2012)

+1, great title


----------



## Keith Neal (Jul 17, 2012)

Great idea. I will offer a couple of recipies, and can't wait to buy the book.

Keith


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 17, 2012)

Me too! I want to add a recipe, but I also really just want the book.


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome to see such enthusiasm. I turn in my dissertation Thursday :bigeek: and after that--and a few drinks--will turn my attention to this. By next week, I'll have a sense of how this can be done and how much it might cost (though I'm sure this will change). Stay tuned.


----------



## RobinW (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't have anything special to contribute, but i'd definitively want a copy!


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a pasta salad made wrong recipe, that everyone seems to love, that I could submit. Great hot weather meal.
Plus, I would like to get a copy of the book.


----------



## The hekler (Jul 22, 2012)

I would buy a copy


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 22, 2012)

I would love to add a couple of recipes. I'll get going on Tuesday when I get back to the kitchen as long as you'll have me. I definitely donate too. Ive only been using vintage sabs for a long time and have a collection of about 11 or 12 of them if interested.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 22, 2012)

RobinW said:


> I don't have anything special to contribute, but i'd definitively want a copy!



+1


----------



## pumbaa (Jul 31, 2012)

i can offer some pastry stuff


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 7, 2012)

Pastry stuff would be great! Email [email protected] and let me know what you're thinking. Thanks!


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 7, 2012)

I dunno if anybody has the charcuterie angle covered, but I'd be glad to contribute if you'll have me. Hopefully I'll have my custom chuka in hand by then...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 8, 2012)

I could do something with Modernist cooking techniques? Sous Vide, chamber vac cooking..., and or a cured sausage or aged meats section. Also have been working on video of proper kitchen layout. I'm also knowledgeable about dehydration, smoking meats, curing fish, making terrines, sauces, written and practiced extensively with the pressure cooker. Could cover cooking vessel materials: carbon steel, clad steels, cast iron, non-stick. could take about pan sizes and uses. Could cover the different ways of cooking: induction VS convection... Not the best editor though


----------



## UCChemE05 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> and or a cured sausage or aged meats section.



This would be awesome! :2cents:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 8, 2012)

This could be a good project for kickstarter? Got potential folks?


----------



## UCChemE05 (Aug 8, 2012)

Unfortuntely, no... but I would not mind learning if i was pointed in the right direction :hungry:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 8, 2012)

I could showcase a honosuki its an AS Moritaka, works fine, better ground than my others. I could do a Ballentine chicken. Only I tumble vacuum for 45 minutes then rest open in refrigerator for a few hours, then dissect with my Honesuki and stuff with chourico portuguese paprika smoked spicy sausage, various hard shredded cheese gruyere, and such, with just enough old bread cubes to absorb the juices while cooking. It gets tied, bagged and placed in a circulating water bath at 143 degrees for 12hrs. Cooled, unpackaged and dry roasted for about 30 minutes in my convection oven. This one was the classic style spinach and gruyere


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 8, 2012)

Or how about Beef Jerky? AS I chew one, could showcase an alternative use of a Yaniaghba. I'm sure that lots of folks could use a good Jerky recipe. I make a light very zesty soy marinade that is dried over 8hrs or so?

Or I could explain hour to cure a Jowl?


----------



## bieniek (Aug 8, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Or how about Beef Jerky? AS I chew one, could showcase an alternative use of a Yaniaghba. I'm sure that lots of folks could use a good Jerky recipe. I make a light very zesty soy marinade that is dried over 8hrs or so?



You actually like the recipe for jerky from modernist cuisine?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have the modernist Cusine book. I'm going to get the Home version when it come out in October. I believe that it will open the door for a lot of home cooks. What the deal with that Jerky recipe?


----------



## bieniek (Aug 9, 2012)

Try it out, when you get a chance


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 9, 2012)

Lets have the recipe. Is there a trick or technique? do you have the MC cookbook?


----------



## bieniek (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, the books - theres 6 of'em stand in the office. Used once.

To prep jerkies lol


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 9, 2012)

transcribe me that jerky recipe. Doesn't require a homonogizer or roto-vap right?


----------



## bieniek (Aug 9, 2012)

Can try to get it tomorrow. If have a spare while, but to be honest more than to look in these books I rather be prepping my oxtails for my tortellinis


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 9, 2012)

If its too complicated no worries, given you cooking prowess, I'll say you have piqued my interest.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 9, 2012)

suggestion: if it's complicated, you may be able to photograph the cookbook pages and send as jpegs


----------

